# WARNING-300% tarriff going on cheese used to make blue cheese dressing



## Farmer Kitty (Apr 10, 2009)

It was on the radio this morning, that the goverment is going to put a 300% tariff on the cheese (made in France) they use to make blue cheese dressing. It goes into effect April 23rd. So, if you are a blue cheese dressing person you may want to buy ahead.


----------



## wynedot55 (Apr 10, 2009)

is that heavy tax supposed to help boost US milk prices.the feed price is the killer.


----------



## Thewife (Apr 10, 2009)

That is the best news I have ever heard!
Hubby likes that nasty stuff! 
I don't know how many times I was ready to kick Bruiser out, thinking it was him stinking up the house, when it was just Hubbys dinner plate sitting on the counter!


----------



## jhm47 (Apr 10, 2009)

I hate the French.  They are the most obnoxious, snobby A--holes I've ever met.  I paid over $300 to change my flight to get out of Paris early.  I wish they'd tax French fries too.  I won't even French kiss!


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Apr 10, 2009)

I have no clue as to why the heavy tariff going on it.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Apr 10, 2009)

sarahbeth9394 found this article about it: http://www.latimes.com/features/food/la-fo-roquefort18-2009mar18,0,5947824.story


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway (Apr 10, 2009)

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> It was on the radio this morning, that the goverment is going to put a 300% tariff on the cheese (made in France) they use to make blue cheese dressing. It goes into effect April 23rd. So, if you are a blue cheese dressing person you may want to buy ahead.


YIKES!!!  Why?!


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Apr 10, 2009)

Read the link in post #6


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway (Apr 10, 2009)

Pathetic and amateurish.

Edit:  The government, I mean.


----------

